# ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal



## cpotters

OK, everybody. This is the post that I suspect many of you have waited for some time.

MkII has taken delivery of it's first batch of bezel inserts which will allow them to complete assembly of the Key West GMT, beginning with the plankholders. That means that the first few Key Wests will likely be completed by the end of this month.

In order to give Bill an opportunity to show off the new model in person, I am trying to whip together a New York City "Get-ToGether" for Saturday, March 5th for 12:00pm - 3:00pm. We do not yet have a location for the GTC, as our old location - The Rodeo Bar - has closed down and not reopened.

More details to follow, but anyone who is interested in attending should post your interest here. If you've never been to one of our GTGs before, I'd high recommend it. Lots of watches for Show & Tell as well as some buying selling and swapping. Plus Beer, Food, Good Company and a chance to meet the guy that builds your favorite watch(es), personally!!!!!

Of course, for the rest of you...there will be pics.

Here we go, Kids


----------



## POR901

Wow....very cool news. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 66Cooper

I'm in! For anyone on the fence, do what you can to make it. So worth it!


----------



## JFingers

I wish I could make it!! I really look forward to the pictures you all post!

On a related side note, as soon as myself, @thejollywatcher or @aceldama get a KW in our possession, I think we'll plan a G2G in the San Francisco or Sacramento area.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## Plat0

Wish I could be there.


----------



## mlb212

I am in.


----------



## Arthur

Charlie, that is indeed good news. Wish I could make the GTG, little too far to travel. Please take some good photos so that the rest of us poor saps can drool!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Enjoy the meeting all those who can attend. I may have a g2g with all my fellow WUS types here in Lillooet. There may be only one person in attendance but it's the thought that counts...


----------



## White Tuna

Nice! Enjoy everyone that makes it. I look forward to the pictures and to see what other goodies Bill will have to show off.


----------



## CBM_DOC

Outstanding! Wish I could be there. Everyone have fun.

Dave


----------



## gwold

Great of you to set this up, Charlie. Sorry that I can't attend, but too much already planned that day.


----------



## Darwin

There's gotta be more than just me on Vancouver Island and you in Lillooet! - maybe we could get something organized for Vancouver, though I'm not sure I'd be able to make it anyway...



fastfras said:


> Enjoy the meeting all those who can attend. I may have a g2g with all my fellow WUS types here in Lillooet. There may be only one person in attendance but it's the thought that counts...


----------



## fastfras

Darwin said:


> There's gotta be more than just me on Vancouver Island and you in Lillooet! - maybe we could get something organized for Vancouver, though I'm not sure I'd be able to make it anyway...


Sounds cool, I'm up for that. The Kapitan would probably be interested and perhaps more. Anyone interested please PM. Now all we need is a watch and since mine is the last of the second pre order...


----------



## Thieuster

Wouldn't it be nice for at least the plank owners - or every single buyer of the KW to receive a pic of the completed watch by mail The Moment the GTG starts?

After all, most of us here don't live in or near The Big Apple... Normally, I would settle for 'after party pics', but this is so important to most of us, that it is a shame that only a handful of us can see the watch. Still, those who attend, have the pleasure of feeling and touching the gem! That worth something.

Bill, would you be so kind to prepare an email message with a pic of the watch? And would you be so kind to send it to all of us on your KW mailing list, the moment you enter the bar/restaurant where the GTG is held?

I am sure that a lot of here will appriciate the gesture!

Menno


----------



## cpotters

Menno, 

I feel your need for photos, but I'm not going to ask Bill to put more on his plate because, now that the bezels are in, he'll undoubtedly throw himself into watch assembly. I doubt he'll even touch the email list until he's ready to start shipping. But, I promise we will take as many pics as possible at the GTG and post some of them in real time (GMT -5:00).


----------



## White Tuna

Darwin said:


> There's gotta be more than just me on Vancouver Island and you in Lillooet! - maybe we could get something organized for Vancouver, though I'm not sure I'd be able to make it anyway...





fastfras said:


> Sounds cool, I'm up for that. The Kapitan would probably be interested and perhaps more. Anyone interested please PM. Now all we need is a watch and since mine is the last of the second pre order...


Exactly my thought. I think Capt. Serdal is sailing the waters up that way if he is still interested. I think the last place I saw him was sailing the Rolex seas though.


----------



## Arthur

cpotters said:


> Menno,
> 
> I feel your need for photos, but I'm not going to ask Bill to put more on his plate because, now that the bezels are in, he'll undoubtedly throw himself into watch assembly. I doubt he'll even touch the email list until he's ready to start shipping. But, I promise we will take as many pics as possible at the GTG and post some of them in real time (GMT -5:00).


Charlie, 
I agree. The GTG photos will be appreciated by all.
Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## curt941

I'm surprised there hasn't been a pic of the insert yet, that's the one thing nobody has seen to date.


----------



## cpotters

OK!!! We have secured the location for the New York City GTG. 

We've got a private room in one of the oldest bars in New York City, good drinks good burgers and of course should be a lot of fun.

For those of you that are new to this, we keep the name and location off of the main board for security reasons.

However if you're planning on going or you'd like to go just shoot me an email or a message and I will send you the location privately.

Right now we have about six coming for sure, we can easily in the morning. For those of you who are on the fence… You can ask anybody: no one has ever regretted coming to one of these things

Hope to see as many of you there as can make it! Don't forget to bring your watch is whether they are MkII or not.


----------



## Elf1962

Man...I lived in the West Village for years but now So.Cal. I really wish I could attend. Bill if you're reading this and want another GTG in So.Cal Let me know.


----------



## powerband

I can't make it but absolutely look forward to those real-time pictures. Please take enough photos to hold-over those of us in the way-back of the train.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

JFingers said:


> I wish I could make it!! I really look forward to the pictures you all post!
> 
> On a related side note, as soon as myself, @thejollywatcher or @aceldama get a KW in our possession, I think we'll plan a G2G in the San Francisco or Sacramento area.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only jake


SF would be great and I'll do my best to be there to buy the first round!

- SF Bay Area

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

powerband said:


> SF would be great and I'll do my best to be there to buy the first round!
> 
> - SF Bay Area
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Your buying, I'm flying!

well, maybe not...


----------



## goyoneuff

fastfras said:


> Your buying, I'm flying!
> 
> well, maybe not...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## powerband

fastfras said:


> Your buying, I'm flying!
> 
> ...


For you... I'll make it a double!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

Pics when this goes down!
Right on and looking forward to the details reveal.


----------



## cpotters

Update...so far, over 22 people have confirmed, plus a few more with a maybe. It's gonna be a good crowd, and with Bill now bringing the SM300 as well as the Key Wests, this will be a real show...


----------



## MHe225

Even though the distance Houston - New York is a bit long, the short notice / date picked is the killer for me. I have a commitment that's already on the book for just over one year. And has been in the making quite a bit longer than either the Key West or the SM300. If all pans out, then I too will post a picture (and will do a write-up too at some point).

I will appreciate all pictures and hope one of y'all will bring good camera equipment to take hi-res photos of these watches. That said, I am 100% behind Menno's idea / suggestion. Maybe someone near Bill can go to his shop, take the photo's and assist with the details of mailing these to all Plankowners?? 

Please?


----------



## White Tuna

cpotters said:


> Update...so far, over 22 people have confirmed, plus a few more with a maybe. It's gonna be a good crowd, and* with Bill now bringing the SM300 as well as the Key West*s, this will be a real show...


----------



## mlb212

White Tuna said:


>


Thanks whitetuna...that is the funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## cpotters

Kinda scary


----------



## fastfras

DDDDoouubbblllee rrraaiinnnbbbooww....WAH..... That's pretty funny, I was expecting a bear somewhere in the video, then we'd really hear him squeal!

At least this one is in focus and, I can assure you, wasn't quite that overwhelmed. 

Farwell Canyon, BC. An oasis in the middle of the high Chilcotin. 

Posted to prove I can actually take pics that look decent as opposed to my terrible watch shots.


----------



## powerband

White Tuna said:


>


I can never tire of a video that captures a grown man's descent into complete emotional bankruptcy.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

"I can never tire of a video that captures a grown man's descent into complete emotional bankruptcy" Powerband

LOL Where's the double like button? Shadenfreude at its finest.


----------



## White Tuna

I hope one of the attending plank holders can walk away with a nice Key West.


----------



## cpotters

I hope you all are getting excited...the teaser pics of the completed watches are beginning to go up on Instagram. Over 25 people have said that they are coming to the GTG on Saturday...

I wanna see the rest of this watch:


----------



## Fox143

Latest reveal


----------



## Fox143




----------



## David Woo

Elf1962 said:


> Man...I lived in the West Village for years but now So.Cal. I really wish I could attend. Bill if you're reading this and want another GTG in So.Cal Let me know.


x2 for a socal gtg, especially with a plankholder with a kw.


----------



## cpotters

We have lift-off! We'll be seeing this TOMORROW! Full reporting and wristshots from the NYC GTG! Stay tuned...


----------



## cpotters

David Woo said:


> x2 for a socal gtg, especially with a plankholder with a kw.


Do it! Make it Happen. Would LOVE to see some GTG shots with the Pacific in the background


----------



## 66Cooper

Christ!!! That looks good.


----------



## Thieuster

66Cooper said:


> Christ!!! That looks good.


^^^^YES^^^^

Guess what: weekend has started here. Nearly 7PM and I'm ready for an evening with my MacBook on my lap, F5'ing away, hoping for more pics of the watch. And I really hope that Bill will show a black dialed version as well!!

Menno


----------



## David Woo

Thieuster said:


> ^^^^YES^^^^
> 
> Guess what: weekend has started here. Nearly 7PM and I'm ready for an evening with my MacBook on my lap, F5'ing away, hoping for more pics of the watch. And I really hope that Bill will show a black dialed version as well!!
> 
> Menno


Menno: have a look at this:
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/luftgekühlt/
if you're in socal on April 10, there will be an awesome vintage porsche show happening.


----------



## fastfras

David Woo said:


> Menno: have a look at this:
> https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/luftgekühlt/
> if you're in socal on April 10, there will be an awesome vintage porsche show happening.


Thanks David, Love the narrow bodied 911, too bad I'm so far away.


----------



## Thieuster

Still hitting F5! The weather overhere treated us with unexpected snow... 2 inches of wet dirty stuff. Not really rear engined Porsche weather! Last week, my oldest and I stayed in Bandol, between Marseille and Toulon at the Cote d'Azur in France. Now, that was a nice spot for nice cars - and watches!

When Bill decides to build a watch that echoes the French Marine Tudor Snowflake, a great name would be the 'Toulon' or 'Brest' (knowing tha the last name can be considered funny in English...).

Menno


----------



## cpotters

Menno:

I suspect Bill is wrapping up the last details for what he's bringing tomorrow. Believe me, I'm just as excited as everyone else to see what else is up his sleeve. But I think he might have gone into radio silence 'til tomorrow. 

I'll be wearing my Gilt Kingston no-date tomorrow, and I hope someone is wearing a Nassau, because if we can get them in a photo with a PanAm and PussyGalore, that would make a nice "family" photo, as they all share the same case frame.


----------



## cpotters




----------



## Knoc

That's lookin tight.


----------



## occasionalnomad

Have location/time details been sent out yet? I signed up for the email list, but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## cpotters

*ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



occasionalnomad said:


> Have location/time details been sent out yet? I signed up for the email list, but haven't heard anything yet.


I never got your email. PM me here and I'll give you the details.... That goes for anybody else that would like to attend - better still: email me at [email protected]


----------



## 66Cooper

Annoyingly, someone "borrowed" my traveling Lightbox and never returned it. I'll be coming without it unfortunately.


----------



## cpotters

*ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*

Menno, you can start hitting that F5 button in about an hour

For those not watching the Instagram account, Bill posted his goodie bag for the meet today.... There is a PanAm, and a Pussy Galore, and what CLEARLY looks like the Project 300!!! That's three first look reveals today.

If I were in on the P300, I'd be psyched! You guys all know how this works: once you see these in the metal, it means early deliveries are not too far behind.


----------



## 66Cooper

I'm just about to cross the river...


----------



## 66Cooper

I'm a bit early so I stopped at "the club" to see what new gems they have in. This is shaping up to be one hell of a day so far.


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## cpotters




----------



## thejollywatcher

The black looks really sexy but the white.....aaargh! Still can't decide !!! o| :-d


----------



## mlb212




----------



## Elf1962

I'll have the Eggs Benedict with the coke Key West


----------



## mlb212




----------



## Plat0

It seems like the white just doesn't do it for me after all... I don't like that greenish yellow hue against a white dial... It just doesn't look clean to me. 


The bright side is that I think dial choice is down to black but undecided between matte and gloss. I think I'll be going with a Coke bezel but that Pepsi is handsome as hell!


----------



## Thieuster

To say it in Dutch: _*geweldig! *_ (What is so much as 'marvelous !')

Seeing these watches in Virtual Real Life, I'm happy that my choice Black Dial+Gilt+Pepsi holds ground. I'm glad I've opted for that. That Rolex matches the KW really nice. These Swiss boys and girls come close when it comes to the over all look and feel of these MKIIs. Close, but no cigar. |>|>

Guys, keep them coming! We need lots and lots of pics after all these years. And what about the back?

Menno


----------



## JFingers

Thieuster said:


> To say it in Dutch: _*geweldig! *_ (What is so much as 'marvelous !')
> *And what about the back?*
> 
> Menno


Yes! What about the caseback?!?!?!


----------



## cpotters




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

White be right !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Nice job Bill, totally !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

Plat0 said:


> It seems like the white just doesn't do it for me after all... I don't like that greenish yellow hue against a white dial... It just doesn't look clean to me.
> 
> The bright side is that I think dial choice is down to black but undecided between matte and gloss. I think I'll be going with a Coke bezel but that Pepsi is handsome as hell!


I totally agree. I was 100% sure I was going white dial Pepsi, but now I am pretty sure I am going black dial. The yellowish markers are a pretty big turn off to me at least.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

WOW...the Key West looks amazing!! Incredible job Bill. Thanks @cpotters for setting this up and to all the fellow MKII-eurs who are there taking/posting pics for us! Keep them coming. :-!


----------



## Arthur

Thanks very much to all who participated, took photos and relayed them to the rest of us slobbering fools!! Special thanks to Charlie who set the GTG up and Bill for taking time out of his busy schedule to bring those beautiful watches to the GTG. 

I'm still going with the White dial Pepsi. I really like it, even though some are turned off by the lume color. I think that you need some contrast, if you used BWG9, which is chalk white, the dial indices would be "lost" in the dial. Can't wait to see more photos, especially the white dial in sunlight or inside a light tent with controlled lighting. Sunlight just makes the gilt dazzle.

Thanks again guys for the photos.
Arthur


----------



## occasionalnomad

Many thanks to everyone who made this happen.


----------



## Plat0

*ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*

A black outline around the indices would solve the wash out issue... The big R has done it and well too!


----------



## Thieuster

Aha! The P300!









Now, that's something that needs to be discussed after the dust has settled!

For now: all who made this possible: thank you very much!

Menno


----------



## Arthur

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



Plat0 said:


> A black outline around the indices would solve the wash out issue... The big R has done it and well too!


Interesting Explorer!! looks like you grafted a GMT Bezel/insert on an Explorer case. Seems like I read about someone doing this several years ago. I think there was a thread on The
Rolex Forum about this mod? Very nice!
And I agree that black surrounds would solve the problem, but then you lose the gilt.

My only picky dislike is the thinness of the insert fonts. I suppose I'm so used to looking at the "Fat fonts" on my vintage Rolex watches, these sort of jump out at you. I would have liked them to be a tad thicker. But hey, you can't have everything


----------



## JFingers

Thieuster said:


> Aha! The P300!
> 
> Now, that's something that needs to be discussed after the dust has settled!
> 
> For now: all who made this possible: thank you very much!
> 
> Menno


I agree, I think that one looks awesome. It wasn't on my radar at all, but it sure is looking sweet.


----------



## 66Cooper

I already left but what a day!! It's always amazing to meet with like minds a nerd out on our passion. 

All I had with me was my beat iPhone 5 with dusty lens so I'll leave it to all the others to post pix. 

The two watches were AMAZING to see. Makes me wish I bought two.


----------



## JFingers

66Cooper said:


> I already left but what a day!! It's always amazing to meet with like minds a nerd out on our passion.
> 
> All I had with me was my beat iPhone 5 with dusty lens so I'll leave it to all the others to post pix.
> 
> The two watches were AMAZING to see. Makes me wish I bought two.


Don't fret about the camera! Just post them! Pleeeeeeazzzzzzze...


----------



## cpotters

.










Brian brought his sweet ride into the city for the GTG...I couldn't resist a photo


----------



## cpotters




----------



## cpotters




----------



## 66Cooper

I don't even take pix with this piece of junk anymore

Totally forgot to snap one of the case back. Didn't really inspect it too much. Hard to take your eyes off the faces from what I say, it looked good to me. Not overpowering or obnoxious. Just nice, simple and clean.


----------



## cpotters

thanks to Jon S for bringing the vintage PanAm pilot's bag for our photos


----------



## cpotters

Thanks to everyone who came to the event today. I think a good time was had by all! For those who missed it I'd say it's going to be a really tough choice for which configuration you choose. I'm glad I chose both.


----------



## timevoid

calwatchguy said:


> I totally agree. I was 100% sure I was going white dial Pepsi, but now I am pretty sure I am going black dial. The yellowish markers are a pretty big turn off to me at least.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It seams my initial choice of Black dial and Coke is a keeper after all.

Thank you occasionalnomad, that picture seals the deal for me : )


----------



## STEELINOX

cpotters said:


> Thanks to everyone who came to the event today. I think a good time was had by all! For those who missed it I'd say it's going to be a really tough choice for which configuration you choose. I'm glad I chose both.


Ya know, I have to say, no, I am still lovin the white dial and I am sticking to it...

Thanks again for arranging this wonderful expose and gathering, top marks !

Best,
Randy

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## STEELINOX

*ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



Plat0 said:


> A black outline around the indices would solve the wash out issue... The big R has done it and well too!


That's a fine look, but it will not work with gilt!
It's just not we were after- black has no place on a gilt dial...

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Plat0

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



STEELINOX said:


> That's a fine look, but it will not work with gilt!
> It's just not we were after- black has no place on a gilt .


I guess that's what I think looks best. The white dial just isn't compatible with gilt. I would forego the gilt for black on a white dial with Pepsi bezel. Easy choice. I wish I liked the white we have though.


----------



## Arthur

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



STEELINOX said:


> Ya know, I have to say, no, I am still lovin the white dial and I am sticking to it...
> 
> Thanks again for arranging this wonderful expose and gathering, top marks !
> 
> Best,
> Randy
> 
> Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


Randy,
I'm with you partner, the White still is my favorite. The photo Charlie took of the White dial above gives you a better idea of the gilt. when you see this beauty in sunlight, that's when you are going to really fall in love!!
Arthur


----------



## Fullers1845

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*

Looks like a Rolex Passion Meetup MkII style! Thanks for posting pics, guys.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Thieuster said:


> Aha! The P300!
> 
> View attachment 7324722
> 
> 
> Now, that's something that needs to be discussed after the dust has settled!
> 
> For now: all who made this possible: thank you very much!
> 
> Menno


 This is the *One* that got me involved with MKII all those years ago. 

Project 300 - What a Nice Surprise! _(On first glance, I passed over the photo and thought it was a WatchCo!)_

This is *soooooo Gooood!* :think:

(Anticpation Level -- BUILDING FAST)

:think: The *Key* *Wests* are *Great! *.... But that Project 300 proto' is the 'sleeper' of the day....

--- Thanks for Posting, You All ---

Thank You, *Bill Yao* :-!

|>|>

ps. from 'An Un-Apologetic Project 300 Plank-holder'


----------



## powerband

This so far is all great!
Makes me want a beer.



Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



Plat0 said:


> I guess that's what I think looks best. The white dial just isn't compatible with gilt. I would forego the gilt for black on a white dial with Pepsi bezel. Easy choice. I wish I liked the white we have though.


You may like this too, I do...

The "OREO" EII !









Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## STEELINOX

*ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



powerband said:


> This so far is all great!
> Makes me want a beer.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


I will join ya !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Elf1962

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*

Cheers....Thanks for sharing all those great photos


----------



## powerband

^^^ One of my favorite hoppies.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



STEELINOX said:


> I will join ya !
> 
> ...
> View attachment 7325866


Cheers to that!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



STEELINOX said:


> You may like this too, I do...
> 
> The "OREO" EII !
> 
> View attachment 7325850
> 
> 
> Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


Wow!

I love that!


----------



## 66Cooper

Oh, on Project 300, that was just a stand-in crown and not final production.


----------



## Hendu615

Great time at the GTG much thanks to Charlie and Bill! It was a pleasure meeting everyone and it was great to pick Bill's brain!

Thanks again!










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timeturner7

mlb212 said:


> View attachment 7323065


That gilt!!!
I'm very happy with what Bill chose to take to the gtg today (thoughI couldn't make it) as these are the 2 designs I had picked in my mind.
Cannot wait until delivery of this and to then get on the next project!!!


----------



## powerband

That gilt is like gold laser.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

timevoid said:


> It seams my initial choice of Black dial and Coke is a keeper after all.
> 
> Thank you occasionalnomad, that picture seals the deal for me : )
> 
> View attachment 7325418


Thinking the black gilt with Pepsi could be a winner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Hendu615 said:


>


These ar the pieces coming our way; thanks to Bill and all for sharing these pictures with us. 
I have to ask, though, did anyone take a side-shot of the P300 so we get an idea of its profile. Very eager to see that too.

Excitement and anticipation are building rapidly now that the end of the wait is in sight.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

New photo on instagram of Key West case back at -

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCl5jIQq-Xm/?taken-by=mkiiwatch









|>|>


----------



## Hendu615

MHe225 said:


> These ar the pieces coming our way; thanks to Bill and all for sharing these pictures with us.
> I have to ask, though, did anyone take a side-shot of the P300 so we get an idea of its profile. Very eager to see that too.
> 
> Excitement and anticipation are building rapidly now that the end of the wait is in sight.












Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hendu615 said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank You very much - But Surprised.... I don't see drilled-through lugs.... :-(


----------



## powerband

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> New photo on instagram of Key West case back at -
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCl5jIQq-Xm/?taken-by=mkiiwatch
> 
> View attachment 7328386
> 
> 
> |>|>


In the end, I like this design. It's not as asymmetrical as once seemed in earlier posts of the artwork. It's not too insignificant at the same time not too glarish.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*

Tell us more please....???? WOW !!!



STEELINOX said:


> You may like this too, I do...
> 
> The "OREO" EII !
> 
> View attachment 7325850
> 
> 
> Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



goyoneuff said:


> Tell us more please....???? WOW !!!


Here's the scoop ;-)

Welcome To RolexMagazine.com...Home Of Jake's Rolex World Magazine..Optimized for iPad and iPhone: Vanilla Pepsi and Oreo Cookie Custom GMT Explorer IIs.


----------



## AndyAaron

Guys, it was great chat yesterday and pleasure to meeting you. The watches are really great and Bill and Charlie do awesome job.
Ondrej


----------



## mlb212

The Key West back


----------



## mlb212

Key West back number two


----------



## mlb212

Just posting the pics I have left


----------



## mlb212

The black dial Key West was tough to capture but it look just like a Kingston


----------



## STEELINOX

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

mlb212 said:


> The black dial Key West was tough to capture but it look just like a Kingston


I think your pics may have sealed the deal for me. The black dial reminds me too much of the Kingston.

So it looks like I'll be going with the white....


----------



## mlb212

The white dial is very different than the black dial. Its very silvery matte vaguely metallic, which can look silvery at some angles and matte white at other angles. The gilt on the white dial doesn't have the same shimmer and shine as the black dial. We took a loop to both the black and white dials and the difference is striking, not bad just different. The black dial is very glossy and shinny with that typical Kingston gilt glimmer almost mirror finish. The white dial is not like that at all. These are two completely different dials.



thejollywatcher said:


> I think your pics may have sealed the deal for me. The black dial reminds me too much of the Kingston.
> 
> So it looks like I'll be going with the white....


----------



## STEELINOX

mlb212 said:


> The white dial is very different than the black dial. Its very silvery matte vaguely metallic, which can look silvery at some angles and matte white at other angles. The gilt on the white dial doesn't have the same shimmer and shine as the black dial. We took a loop to both the black and white dials and the difference is striking, not bad just different. The black dial is very glossy and shinny with that typical Kingston gilt glimmer almost mirror finish. The white dial is not like that at all. These are two completely different dials.


Can I ask, where were you doing these observations? Indoor or out?

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## mlb212

Indoor, with some direct sunlight from several large windows and ambient bulb light (probably incandescent, but I did not verify) from ceiling light fixtures. There was also a large skylight that increased the relative proportion of "white light" (sunlight) to "yellow light" (incandescent).



STEELINOX said:


> Can I ask, where were you doing these observations? Indoor or out?
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


----------



## STEELINOX

mlb212 said:


> Indoor, with some direct sunlight from several large windows and ambient bulb light (probably incandescent, but I did not verify) from ceiling light fixtures. There was also a large skylight that increased the relative proportion of "white light" (sunlight) to "yellow light" (incandescent).


Could it be then that the yellow incads reflect so hard off of the white dial causing an effect - muting the gold?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Yeah, definitely. The dials appeared to be built differently. The black dials used the Kingston process; brass blank coated with a thin layer of gold, then using a mask to protectively coat the parts of the gilt that will show on the finished dial, applying the black dial material, and removing the protective gilt coating to expose the gilt. The white dial looks to be an amorphous silver etching with the gold applied on top of the amorphous silver white dial, probably by physical vapor deposition (sputtering?). This results in a shiny gold markings but not mirror finish shinny like the black dial.



STEELINOX said:


> Could it be then that the yellow incads reflect so hard off of the white dial causing an effect - muting the gold?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

I love the pictures and want to say, "thank you," to everyone who posted them here for those of us who could not go in person. I've gone full circle...once again, and I'm back to sticking with my original plan for black dial - gilt - pepsi bezel (with a coke bezel chaser). Since I'm toward the end of the plank, I'm sure I'll get a few more pictures from early receivers, in case I change my mind again...and again...and again.


----------



## 66Cooper

Maybe I can help explain a bit... And lighting has nothing to do with it. 

The process in making a white dial is to media blast silver. This is what gives the white dial it's metallic look and its ability to change colors slightly. Under a loop, you can see that these dials will have a slight texture to them. Because the dial textured, the gilt is textured and it will never be as glass smooth as the black dial.


----------



## powerband

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


A reference to a less-played but great song by Pink Floyd?

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Thank you.... however, has anyone of you asked Bill to confirm this ?

Cheers.

G. 


mlb212 said:


> Yeah, definitely. The dials appeared to be built differently. The black dials used the Kingston process; brass blank coated with a thin layer of gold, then using a mask to protectively coat the parts of the gilt that will show on the finished dial, applying the black dial material, and removing the protective gilt coating to expose the gilt. The white dial looks to be an amorphous silver etching with the gold applied on top of the amorphous silver white dial, probably by physical vapor deposition (sputtering?). This results in a shiny gold markings but not mirror finish shinny like the black dial.





66Cooper said:


> Maybe I can help explain a bit... And lighting has nothing to do with it.
> 
> The process in making a white dial is to media blast silver. This is what gives the white dial it's metallic look and its ability to change colors slightly. Under a loop, you can see that these dials will have a slight texture to them. Because the dial textured, the gilt is textured and it will never be as glass smooth as the black dial.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## STEELINOX

*ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*

[QU OTE=powerband;26672018]A reference to a less-played but great song by Pink Floyd?

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Oh, you better believe it !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## goyoneuff

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*

Good bye Blue Sky... from 1978, me thinks... coincidentally, we are at B&N buying some books with the kiddos and they were playing Wish You Were Here by The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra...  


powerband said:


> A reference to a less-played but great song by Pink Floyd?
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## powerband

Then I am in good company.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron

It was quite hard but I tried to take the photo of gold indexes. Stunning to see them live...


----------



## goyoneuff

One can never be in bad company if a Pink Floyd song is playing... even if it is one like Absolutely Curtains or Granchester Meadows !   


powerband said:


> Then I am in good company.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## Fullers1845

Is there a BGW9 lume option for the white dial? The only off-putting thing to me is the C3 Green. The rest of the white-dial Pepsi is FTW!

(Note, I'm not in line for a Key West, just a curious BGW9-Kingston-owning WIS.)


----------



## 66Cooper

goyoneuff said:


> Thank you.... however, has anyone of you asked Bill to this?


Yes, we discussed this way back when the Kingston was released at the NY GTG. He was talking about the moby Kingston dial and the process of making it. We also brought it up after I pulled out the loop and we really had a look. Side by side, the white dial doesn't have the same amount of gilt as the black. The textured surface of the white dial is the reason. Now, I say textured but you really have to look closely to see it. It's a very even and wonderful looking dial

No, there is now bgw9 option for white dials


----------



## timeturner7

AndyAaron said:


> It was quite hard but I tried to take the photo of gold indexes. Stunning to see them live...


Thank you!! This is the photo that does it some justice. Having never had the pleasure of owning or seeing a Kingston in real life, I will have to get one of these - the gilt black dial coke was one of my original choices and it does not disappoint.


----------



## Steve356




----------



## JFingers

Steve356 said:


>


Droooooool...


----------



## Maxy

Steve356 said:


> [/URL]


Excellent pic and great watch but let me be the first person on here to say that this watch will not cross Kingston sale prices on sales corner.

With too many sub-par pepsi, coke homages the novelty factor(unlike Kingston) has wore off. The price around $1600+ is lot higher than the current homages and it is deservingly so as the quality will be very high than other homages. But its already 2-3 times higher so I would be surprised if this one will go near $2500 in the sales corner like Kingston.

To spell it out clearly, the watch is great for $1600 but not sure if it will be at $2500 or more.


----------



## timeturner7

Steve356 said:


>


These 2 pics are fantastic, thanks for sharing. Bill needs to put these on his site to show what the gilt can look like.


----------



## STEELINOX

Maxy said:


> Excellent pic and great watch but let me be the first person on here to say that this watch will not cross Kingston sale prices on sales corner.
> 
> With too many sub-par pepsi, coke homages the novelty factor(unlike Kingston) has wore off. The price around $1600+ is lot higher than the current homages and it is deservingly so as the quality will be very high than other homages. But its already 2-3 times higher so I would be surprised if this one will go near $2500 in the sales corner like Kingston.
> 
> To spell it out clearly, the watch is great for $1600 but not sure if it will be at $2500 or more.


Can you be a litl more specific as to the watch in general or in either the white or black and or forthcoming matte iteration?

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## 66Cooper

Isn't there an entire thread about resale value speculations??


----------



## powerband

This picture from Steve356 demonstrates the beautiful texture on the dial.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Wish someone would have set the date to 6...

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

A man of "fine" detail... ;-)



TheDude said:


> Wish someone would have set the date to 6...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Like this... But it would have been red.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy

TheDude said:


> Like this... But it would have been red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


This brings that the wording 'KeyWest GMT' might have looked good if it was in Red as the red color is constant in all the bezels in all models.


----------



## 66Cooper

Shoulda, woulda, coulda...
Why didn't I think of that??


----------



## 66Cooper

I was thinking the SAME exact thing about the red wording. Would have been cool but it doesn't really fit with the theme.


----------



## Calibrel

So for those who were able to see it in person:

The white dial: is it actually colored white, or is it a textured finished metal surface that "appears" white at some angles
The black dial: is it gilt more visible in person? In the photos it seems very muted, the dial almost unreadable, which I assume to be from the photo not being able to capture it.


----------



## Fullers1845

^The gilt on the black dialed Key West will look like the Kingston. It is hard to capture indoors, but when the light is right. Wowzza!


----------



## Calibrel

Fullers1845 said:


> ^The gilt on the black dialed Key West will look like the Kingston. It is hard to capture indoors, but when the light is right. Wowzza!


I've never had a chance to see a Kingston in person,but those pics do the dial sooooo much more justice! Thanks.


----------



## 66Cooper

Trust me, gilt is seriously a wonderful thing. It's so unique. MKII is THE only company that has managed to achieve this. Even Tudor could not replicate the level of brilliance these dials have


----------



## 66Cooper

On the white dial, yes, you are kind of right. The white is created by blasting silver. It is not perfectly white. Where the black is upper glossy, the white is iridescent. It varies slightly in just about every lighting change. 
A friend bought a great little Tissot with a white dial. Made a similar way and man, it looked great. 

I gotta say, I wish I ordered two KW's. Get one of each.


----------



## cpotters

I wonder if the white dial is, in fact, silver? The fact is that real silver has no color at all: it is totally reflective. However, if the metal is sandblasted or otherwise given a rough surface, it would appear white to the eye


----------



## eXis10z

damn, that coke bezel looks better than expected.


----------



## STEELINOX

cpotters said:


> I wonder if the white dial is, in fact, silver? The fact is that real silver has no color at all: it is totally reflective. However, if the metal is sandblasted or otherwise given a rough surface, it would appear white to the eye


That's the property of silver as I understand it; giving the white dial more "faces" ...

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Cleans Up

Great thread. Thanks everyone for the effor to organize and now document the GTT. I obviously wasn't there but have benefitted greatly!

Man I'm wishing more and more that I had. 2x KW option. I've always had a bit of trouble with the gilt/C3/white dial as it seems to "clash" is some photos and shine in others. But man oh man when in the right light it seems amazing! Love the dial face and silvery white appearance in some photos. I'm gonna stick with my white/Pepsi, but I'll bet I'd love the black dial too.


----------



## powerband

Calibrel said:


> I've never had a chance to see a Kingston in person,but those pics do the dial sooooo much more justice! Thanks.


When I took the Kingston out of the box for the first time, the liquid-black dial and the dazzling gilt struck me intensely, and to this day I remember that feeling. No other watch has ever produced that sensation in me... it's truly marvelous. Another time I was similarly affected was when I was walking with my wife and 4-month-old daughter at sunset. I raised the Kingston to see the time and was struck by the glow of the dial. The gilt glittered out from a black-hole of a dial.

I expect that the Key West will absolutely have the same effect, but with a little more visual playfulness due to the GMT hand, the alternating red date, and the bi-color bezel. It will be a Kingston on steroid.

If you haven't seen a Kingston in real life, then you are in for a treat with the Key West.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615

eXis10z said:


> damn, that coke bezel looks better than expected.


Since the first time I saw this project I thought there was no other variation for me than the Pepsi black gilt dial. Now after seeing the Coke in person I am not so sure. I still can't wait to see photos of the Pepsi black gilt but the Coke left such an impression on me I am now completely conflicted!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

We are hereby quoting you so as to have prove in the future ! Never say never !!! Point: There have been already two instances FS of Key West. Unsure if they have happened, but both were for around ~$2,200. There, it has not even made it to the first Plank Owner, and we are already at $2,200. ;-)

Cheers !

G.



Maxy said:


> Excellent pic and great watch but let me be the first person on here to say that this watch will not cross Kingston sale prices on sales corner.
> 
> With too many sub-par pepsi, coke homages the novelty factor(unlike Kingston) has wore off. The price around $1600+ is lot higher than the current homages and it is deservingly so as the quality will be very high than other homages. But its already 2-3 times higher so I would be surprised if this one will go near $2500 in the sales corner like Kingston.
> 
> To spell it out clearly, the watch is great for $1600 but not sure if it will be at $2500 or more.


Not sure if there is one... but it be, fo sure !!



66Cooper said:


> Isn't there an entire thread about resale value speculations??


----------



## goyoneuff

Yes sir... you are super right !!!

Cloudy days? Sad days ? No sir, it is Kingston Photo Shoot day !!!

Oh man, how do I miss her so much !!!! I am happy she is in good hands. She went to a Bill's work fan ! ;-)




Fullers1845 said:


> ^The gilt on the black dialed Key West will look like the Kingston. It is hard to capture indoors, but when the light is right. Wowzza!





Fullers1845 said:


>


----------



## TheDude

Steve356 said:


>


Excellent pics.

Am I the only one who thinks the 300 should have a gray bezel insert?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

*ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



Maxy said:


> this watch will not cross Kingston sale prices on sales corner.
> 
> With too many sub-par pepsi, coke homages the novelty factor(unlike Kingston) has wore off. The price around $1600+ is lot higher than the current homages and it is deservingly so as the quality will be very high than other homages. But its already 2-3 times higher so I would be surprised if this one will go near $2500 in the sales corner like Kingston.
> 
> To spell it out clearly, the watch is great for $1600 but not sure if it will be at $2500 or more.


When the Kingston came out, there were also many sub-par Submariner homages on the market, but that didn't affect the high preowned prices of the Kingston. Additionally, I'm unsure that the starting price will have much to do with preowned valuation of the Key West; but, if it did, then it's more reasonable to surmise the Key West price-increase will follow a similar rate as that of the Kingston, which triples its starting price. (But, like the stock and real estate markets, no one can truly predict.)

A watch by Bill Yao is special, and many buy MKII watches with perspectives unlike those of the typical person buying an average homage from other boutiques. There's a certain palpable passion for detail, quality, patience and spirit here that aren't seen in community of other homage brands under $10,000.

Besides, the Key West will be a Kingston on steroids.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

*Re: ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



powerband said:


> A watch by Bill Yao is special, and many buy MKII watches with perspectives unlike those of the typical person buying an average homage from other boutiques. There's a certain palpable passion for detail, quality, patience and spirit here that aren't seen in community of other homage brands under $10,000.
> 
> Besides, the Key West will be a Kingston on steroids.


Well said!


----------



## Cleans Up

TheDude said:


> Excellent pics.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks the 300 should have a gray bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Nope I would love to see it with a "pre faded" shade of grey. I know bill isn't generally into the preworn look but a grey would set it off nicely. I'm intrigued by this one, didn't get in on it and have wondered if I should havel


----------



## TheDude

Cleans Up said:


> Nope I would love to see it with a "pre faded" shade of grey. I know bill isn't generally into the preworn look but a grey would set it off nicely. I'm intrigued by this one, didn't get in on it and have wondered if I should havel


Faded is nice but I'd be satisfied with gray like the Fulcrum.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

Maxy said:


> Excellent pic and great watch but let me be the first person on here to say that this watch will not cross Kingston sale prices on sales corner.
> 
> With too many sub-par pepsi, coke homages the novelty factor(unlike Kingston) has wore off. The price around $1600+ is lot higher than the current homages and it is deservingly so as the quality will be very high than other homages. But its already 2-3 times higher so I would be surprised if this one will go near $2500 in the sales corner like Kingston.
> 
> To spell it out clearly, the watch is great for $1600 but not sure if it will be at $2500 or more.


Well Sir, we shall see. The market will determine the price. I too was a naysayer during the Kingston release. My feeling was once all the Kingstons were released, a bit over 300, the price would go down as more and more folks who didn't get in on the direct from MKII event found watches on the secondary market. And for a while there were some pretty good fluctuations in the market, but as time went on, and the vast majority of Kingstons found a permanent home, the numbers for sale fell and the price stabilized. I believe you will see the same with the Key West, most will be delivered during 2016, and probably a fair number will hit the sales corner here and on other watch sites. If a lot of watches hit the secondary market at one time, there may be some pressure on prices, but like the Kingston, once the dust settles and most are in homes where they are going to stay, the proce will go up, simply because the supply decreases more than the demand. So, from my past experience and observations with the Kingston, i believe that the 2500.00 USD price will be broached, probably not by every sale, but by many.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

Maxy said:


> Excellent pic and great watch but let me be the first person on here to say that this watch will not cross Kingston sale prices on sales corner.
> 
> With too many sub-par pepsi, coke homages the novelty factor(unlike Kingston) has wore off. The price around $1600+ is lot higher than the current homages and it is deservingly so as the quality will be very high than other homages. But its already 2-3 times higher so I would be surprised if this one will go near $2500 in the sales corner like Kingston.
> 
> To spell it out clearly, the watch is great for $1600 but not sure if it will be at $2500 or more.


The scale is different. The Kingston has more than doubled in price on the secondary market. For a KW to sell at $2500 isn't even twice its MSRP. Plus, when the Kingstons were released people did not have as strong perceptions about MkII's quality and value, not to mention all the problems that arose throughout the duration of the project. Some even expected the project to fail. Now people know and trust that the final delivered watch from MkII will be exceptional, which means people will be much more willing to pay a premium to get one. Also factor in that while there are 300 KW's, that number will be divided between black & white dials, and once they're released the demand for one color may end up spiking more than the other. The Kingstons had a bunch of different options available but none as stark of a difference as that, and relatively minor effects in terms of value.


----------



## fastfras

powerband said:


> When I took the Kingston out of the box for the first time, the liquid-black dial and the dazzling gilt struck me intensely, and to this day I remember that feeling. No other watch has ever produced that sensation in me... it's truly marvelous. Another time I was similarly affected was when I was walking with my wife and 4-month-old daughter at sunset. I raised the Kingston to see the time and was struck by the glow of the dial. The gilt glittered out from a black-hole of a dial.
> 
> I expect that the Key West will absolutely have the same effect, but with a little more visual playfulness due to the GMT hand, the alternating red date, and the bi-color bezel. It will be a Kingston on steroid.
> 
> If you haven't seen a Kingston in real life, then you are in for a treat with the Key West.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Thanks dude. With descriptive wording like this it's no wonder I dream about a Kingston no date Bond... Someday.


----------



## BigHaole

While I would love the value of the Key West to go up by the same factor as the Kingston, I do not expect it it. I think the price will settle in around that of the Kingston, maybe a little bit higher (due to the higher intrinsic value of a GMT movement and 2-tone bezel). I think the higher plank costs won't impact the market price, but rather reflect the higher material costs (movement) and, most importantly, Mr. Yao taking more of his fair share. I'd rather him make the profits (to fund his business and make us more watches). Just my opinion.


----------



## Maxy

There is no depth measurements on the dial of Rolex GMT Master (I or II). So, this *200m = 660 ft* is not required on the dial. Not sure the reason.. I can understand it being on Kingston but why on GMT watch?

Even modern GMT Master II is 100 meters and even Explorer II is 100 meters and no mention on the dial. These are not divers, so Bill got this detail wrong on here. This ain't Kingston dial!

The white dial never had depth rating as seen below. No one corrected this mistake, sad!


----------



## Maxy

Okay, the first batch of GMT Master in 1954 had depth rating of 50 meters(not sure if Bill was aware of it or missed this detail coming from Kingston) but it had * luminous bakelite bezel*. So, we can't say this was homage to that bakelite version as well. It was replaced with Metal bezel in 1956 and that luminosity angle was lost along with the depth rating(lost earlier to metal bezel). The white dialed GMT Master came later in 1960. More or less, there is never depth rating on any GMT or Explorer II watches and certainly not on white dialed GMT except this below exception for early edition.










*From Bill's Project GMT*
Project GMT is our endeavor to re-capture the glory days of airline travel through the first GMT watch.Originally the brainchild of Pan American Airways the GMT watch was co-developed by the iconic airline with Rolex SA¹.At the time the airline was still helmed by the legendary Juan von Trippe. In addition to the more common air crew issue black-dialed GMT watches there are the ironically more exclusive white dialed GMT watches that were manufactured at PanAm's¹ request. Approximately 200 whited dialed watches were requisitioned to placate the executive staff after von Trippe noticed that the crew issue watches were being diverted to earthbound company executives and ordered all black-dialed GMT watches to be returned and re-issued to air crews.Today historical examples and more precise information about the GMT and its PanAm¹ connection are hard to come by. The web is full of doctored white re-dialed real Rolex¹ watches and fakes.Given that information surrounding this timepiece is sparse, we have even more freedom to craft our own interpretation and narrative for this project.The Project GMT watch will be based on the Kingston™ case.


----------



## STEELINOX

Maxy said:


> There is no depth measurements on the dial of Rolex GMT Master (I or II). So, this *200m = 660 ft* is not required on the dial. Not sure the reason.. I can understand it being on Kingston but why on GMT watch?
> 
> Even modern GMT Master II is 100 meters and even Explorer II is 100 meters and no mention on the dial. These are not divers, so Bill got this detail wrong on here. This ain't Kingston dial!
> 
> The white dial never had depth rating as seen below. No one corrected this mistake, sad!


I see nothing wrong with this detail at all...

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## timeturner7

Maxy said:


> There is no depth measurements on the dial of Rolex GMT Master (I or II). So, this *200m = 660 ft* is not required on the dial. Not sure the reason.. I can understand it being on Kingston but why on GMT watch?
> 
> Even modern GMT Master II is 100 meters and even Explorer II is 100 meters and no mention on the dial. These are not divers, so Bill got this detail wrong on here. This ain't Kingston dial!
> 
> The white dial never had depth rating as seen below. No one corrected this mistake, sad!


Personally, I like the Key west text in gilt and something to break it up with black text; I really don't know what else could have been written there. This is just another nice small detail and for an independent brand, I feel you need to be more clear on the specs (and yes, this has better WR than the GMT). It has always surprised me that Rolex doesn't have the WR on the dial as some people wrongly assume the GMT is not WR rated at all and have to google it, which I see as a bit of a miss on their part.


----------



## powerband

Trying to pay homage, not trying to replicate.

And, thankfully, it's water resistant to 200m, so I like that it announces this feature.


----------



## Darwin

I believe the depth rating balances out the dial nicely and stands in for "officially certified chronometer". It may be a detail that's "wrong' relative to the original Rolex to which the Key West pays homage, but then the jury has long been out over whether there REALLY were any white gilt dial GMTs produced for PanAm execs. Also, you're seriously over thinking this. I mean, where' the harm (in having the depth rating on the dial)? An homage is not meant to be a 1:1 copy of the original. If this were the case, we wouldn't be calling it an homage (or a MKII) because it would have Rolex branding all over it and we'd be calling it a "rep" or a "fake".


----------



## STEELINOX

And therya havit, mkii aficionados know best = the depth rating is a nice touch !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calibrel

Before I was dead set on black gilt pepsi... but now... I might be doing a 180. Vanilla coke seems reeeeeal nice. Either one on a brown leather nato is gonna make drool....


----------



## JBowen

Sent from my iPhone V6.5s using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

Ok....someone with mad photoshop skills can make the full circle of combinations with these two please ?



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## Arthur

I don't have a problem with the depth rating. As was said this is a homage not a copy! Bill is certainly allowed to have some artistic license with these watches. I like it to be honest, as there is very little else you could put there. Personally,I think many of the newer Rolex models have dials that are too "busy", but, conversely,i don't particularly like dials that have huge areas of blank space. Since these are not COSC certified, it would be false advertising to have "certified chronometer" on the dial.

BTW, I have some neat PanAm memorabilia, can't wait for a watch to complete the photo shoot! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpotters

*ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



Arthur said:


> BTW, I have some neat PanAm memorabilia, can't wait for a watch to complete the photo shoot!


Arthur, I don't know whether you could tell from the GTG pics, but my friend Jon had attended, and showed up with a complete PanAm pilot's flight bag from 1970. It was filled with all the charts, logs and navigational tools , so we posed a few on the table and put the Key Wests on them for their debut shots. I love props!







of course, there WAS some time for beer


----------



## STEELINOX

The "complete" flight bag was noticed by me and is a very nice touch, most appreciated !


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Chromejob

*ATTN: GTG &amp; The Key West Reveal*



Arthur said:


> BTW, I have some neat PanAm memorabilia, can't wait for a watch to complete the photo shoot!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And I have a couple of Pussy Galore mementos as well.

I think Bill nailed the bezel colors, what dya think?


----------



## Arthur

Charlie,
I did notice the flight bag, charts and the calculator. Very nice touch. That sort of memorabilia is getting pretty pricy!! I was surprised as to how many people collect Airline memorabilia, and it looks like PanAm is really popular, probably because of it's rich and colorful history. 
Again thanks for all the great photos and getting the GTG organized.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Awesome!



Thieuster said:


> Aha! The P300!
> 
> View attachment 7324722
> 
> 
> Now, that's something that needs to be discussed after the dust has settled!
> 
> For now: all who made this possible: thank you very much!
> 
> Menno


----------

